# what do to with the garage.



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Well the grave yard is coming along nicely but I just reciently got use of a 1 car garage right behind the graveyard. I have no idea what to put in it. out of all the pics I've seen both here and on the halloween-l list I have only seen yard haunts and no real pictures of the insides of anyone's haunted house walk through. Here's a list of my left over resources:

1 small cauldron
1 large cauldron
several chem lights
1 24 year old female dressed as american mcgee's alice (friend said she'd hang out halloween night)
1 oversized latex mask and costume (pumpkin man)
1 oversized latex mask and costume (top hat skeleton)
1 wolfman mask
various masks and costume bits
1 wiggiling hand.
1 fake leg/foot
1 16" black light (floressent with mount)
1 large strobe
1 27 year old male dressed as "shaun of the dead" (myself)

40 dollars cash money.

to picture the kind of room I have to deal with in the garage I have a 2000 nissan sentra and when parked in the garage, you have about 2 feet of room as a walkway arround the car. Clearly the car will be on the street that night. All 3 walls of the garage and the celing are drywall, no rafters to hang things from.

Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

Howdy,

My very first haunt I did almost 4 years ago I did in a single story garage..

now this was my first attempt at haunting so be kind. I didnt have alot of things todo it with
Unfortantly I dont have a ton of pictures .. ( i never really figured out how to take pics at night well)

but here is what I did. you have alot more props 









nothing too exciting but simple. I mounted the Blacklight on top of the garage on the inside edge so it wasnt seen then had some fun with my costume it ended up looking like this.










and from the edge of the driveway










I basicly just sorta stalked people that came close.. enver made a sound.. was fun . I did a garage haunt last year, but unfortantly I dont have any pictures. I draped black garbage bag strips througfh out the garge with larger curtain sized ones in random places. From ther I put candy/bait in the back of the garage and decorated the rest with randomi other items. I had a "less" scary friend give out candy in the back and I roamed and jumped out and stood next to unsuspecting people in the zombie costume.

One of the things I liked about the garage is with a fog machine it make it very hard to see, adding to the scare factor. the garbage bag strips worked out to sorta freak people out some then when they ran into a monster, (not hard in a limited space) they would get a decent scare. for the last one I also used a cauldren with some chem lights to give it an errie glow in the fog, but I was giving out candy and I needed my monster to be alble to find it in the fog/dark...

good luck!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the pictures!! finially people sharing pictures of garage haunts  I'm pondering taking my money and making a dot room. not hard when visqueen (trash bags that aren't bags, just a roll of the material) and floressent hair spray is cheap. add a few props for atmospshere. The best dot rooms, in my opinion, have a few normal dummies in them so you don't know which is the one that's comming to life to scare you. 

However I would like more ideas, if you have a garage haunt to share by all means post pics!! I'd also like your ideas.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I would spend the cash on dot room supplies. Seems like great bang for the buck since you already have the blacklight.

Wormyt has a great set of pics on her dot room setup. Not a garage but it might spawn some ideas.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/Dot Room/?start=0


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

That has got to be the most well documented dot rooms I have ever seen 

I actually learned about dot rooms well before I was on the halloween-l circuit. A local community theatre group needed help with their haunted house so they tought me a lot. In the "Fontana Mummers" dot room things are slightly different.

1. use plastic sheeting rather than cloth.
2. the reason why is you just use floresent hair spray and spray paint the dots right on the wall.
3. create shapes using boxes and things covered in the dot treated plastic sheeting to break up the lines more.
4. some people are in dot cammo, some people are not.

Other than that, exactly the same. I won't have to worry about support beams, I'll just grab my staple gun and stick the plastic sheeting straight to the walls. 

Thanks for sharing that info though. it reminds me I need to get the girls I know to start modeling my props and displays lol.


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought about doing a Dot room.. its always looked rather fun I loved the actors in the few live ones I have been in. lots of fun I a ctuly might do one this year.. hmm nice and cheap to make.. needed use of the blacklights anway...*ponder*

Damn this board, ideas spread like crazy!


----------



## scarydude (Oct 5, 2005)

you said you had a black light? PERFECT!!!! Go and get white and flourecent paint. take an old blak sheet, get a small botle of white paint, and an old tooth brush. Set the black sheet down on the ground. Dip the tooth brush in eiter white paint or flourecent paint. Hold the tooth brush out over the sheet and use your thumb to rippel thrugh the bristles. It will make litle speckles of paint that look like stars!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Now that I think about it, a grave yard really doens't go with a dot room, so I'm pondering a catacomb. course I can't magically come up with enough props to make a spectacular one, but I can buy some stone wall scene-it's and use some of those how-to's on making a skull mold and mold me some skulls, do a few piles, I think that would get the desired effect. maybe get some cheapo bluckies for this year put in better corpses next year.


----------



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

The "Gruesome Garage" is the interactive part of my haunt. The ToT's have to come into the garage to get their candy. My more sensitive or indoor only props are displayed and protected in here.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Vigilante, I don't know if you realize it or not, but this thread is 8 years old.
Though I think it's wise to put your "more sensitive props" indoors when possible.


----------

